
Nasa chief says a Falcon Heavy rocket could fly humans to the Moon - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/04/nasa-chief-says-a-falcon-heavy-rocket-could-fly-humans-to-the-moon/
======
HeWhoLurksLate
I find it interesting that politics is, once again, rearing its ugly head in
NASA and that people are willing to keep bad projects going instead of
pivoting to more cost-effective options. SpaceX is an American-owned company
largely operated in America- what's the big deal with using them?

